# Hello, Martial Talk...Glad to be here!



## ToShinDoKa (Aug 28, 2007)

Hello,

I'm Scott.  I've introduced myself now, so...off the to the forum with questions!


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 28, 2007)

Hello scott and welcome to the forum. Ask away with all question we have some very knowledgable people here.


----------



## MJS (Aug 28, 2007)

Welcome to MT! 

Mike


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Aug 28, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Steel Tiger (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi.  Welcome to MT.  Its good to have questions.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi Scott & welcome to MT!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 28, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## ToShinDoKa (Aug 28, 2007)

Golly,

That's quite the greeting!  I'm glad to see this forum is well populated and maintained.  I've been reading throughout the threads, and must applaud the level of maturity used by many members, who may disagree on things, especially in the ever-taboo topics of Ninpo.  So, I hope to assist in keeping it that way, and try not to start, encourage, or participate when such debates are starting.  Thanks again for the warm welcome.  

-Scott T. Ealey
Proud To-Shin Do Practitioner


----------



## Kacey (Aug 28, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## bydand (Aug 28, 2007)

Hello Scott,

From another Scott that practices your art as well.   Glad to have you here with us on Martial Talk!


----------



## Drac (Aug 28, 2007)

ToShinDoKa said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm Scott. I've introduced myself now, so...off the to the forum with questions!


 
Greetings and Welcome to MT...I like someone ready to jump in the flame with both feet...Excellent attitude...


----------



## Karatedrifter7 (Aug 28, 2007)

What- up Scott!


----------



## tntma12 (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey there, welcome to martialtalk


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 28, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## stickarts (Aug 29, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 29, 2007)

Greetings Scott, and welcome to MT!


----------



## Lynne (Aug 29, 2007)

Howdy Scott!


----------



## Ping898 (Aug 29, 2007)

welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## 14 Kempo (Aug 30, 2007)

Hello Scott, welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Tswolfman (Aug 30, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk


----------



## donna (Aug 30, 2007)

Welcome to MT. Happy posting:ultracool


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Aug 30, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Aug 30, 2007)

Welcome to the community!

AoG


----------

